# Which rhinestone software is best?



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

I have heard of i-DesignR and WinPCsign 2010. I would like to know which is the better software. The i-DesignR is a little more expensive but is it better? I downloaded the WinPCsign to check it out and it looks good to me. I also like the vectorization. I have not had a chance to try i-Design. Any comments on either would be appreciated.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't use either. Not because they are not good, just because I bought DAS, and I supplemented that with the FunTime. The DAS rhinestone software is fully intergrated with its design software and cutting software (sort of like WinPC). The FunTime, for a lack of better wording, is the "rhinestone only" portion of the WinPC software. I have played around with the trial version of the WinPC and it is a nice software for the pricing. I have not had the pleasure of using the R-Wear.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the winpcsign 2010. My feelings are that it is very good and does everything that I want it do do. It also has very good support and upgradeable. JMO


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

I had been thinking about the DAS rhinestone system but it is so expensive. I just bought Smart Designer at the ISS show so I spent the money I alloted for myself on it and one of their books. Chuck thanks for letting me know about winpcsign. Like I said I downloaded the version they have for you to try.
It seems really easy to use and I'm really thinking about purchasing it. I was just curious about the i-Design before I buy it. Was there any problem getting it to work with your cutter?


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

No problems with my CE 5000-60. They just did an update that allows you to do 720 degree cuts. I just did a butterfly cut using 10SS and no issues at all. Like I said they have a great forum here... winpcsign2010.com/forum/


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Like I said they have a great forum here... winpcsign2010.com/forum/


Just to clarify things, the winpcsign2010.com site is not the official site or support forum for the software. Although you can get help with the software there, the site is just the website of one of their distributors who registered the domain name of the product. Some members have been confused that it is the official site and forums for the software.


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

Rodney,
Can you tell me the official site for the software? Is it located in Canada?
Thanks,
Joan


----------



## crazycat (Aug 20, 2009)

We use corel for our rhinestone designs and cutting and it works excellent. I bought a training program for it since I already had a copy of corel. I have looked at the other software and it does basically the same as corel, and saved me a lot of money since I already had corel.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

I do believe that signmax.us is the Official winpc sign 2010 support site.
(?)
Signmax.us ~ Index


And the Funtime2010 support site is http://www.funtimescrapbooking.com/Forum/
(same company as above - signmax)
This is another good rhinestone designing software.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Mrs. B posted the correct links for the manufacturer's official support forums for both WinPCSIGN 2010 and Funtime 2010.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Also besides the official sites as well as the other one, cybersultan right above has a support forum as well. It is Rhinestone Designz Community, so there are many places for support. There is also another one called paperthreads.com who also has some good tips as well. 

Hope this helps  I am pretty sure that are the majority of those that sell an offer support help with the program


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I use acs studio software from KNK.easy to learn and affordable , sandymcc(forum member is AAA rated in customer support).she also has many, many videos that are eay to follow and cover all of the functions you need to design rhinestones and more!You can check my thread groove e experience and questions to see my progress and my designs.


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

Robert,
Where can I get the training program you have? Is it just for the Rhinestones?
Thanks, Joan


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

buckcreek said:


> I have heard of i-DesignR and WinPCsign 2010. I would like to know which is the better software. The i-DesignR is a little more expensive but is it better? I downloaded the WinPCsign to check it out and it looks good to me. I also like the vectorization. I have not had a chance to try i-Design. Any comments on either would be appreciated.


I have iDesignR and I'm not crazy about it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

If you already have cutting software, Funtimes rhinestone at $49 is simple to use and inexpensive.


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

David,
I looked at the demo for funtime and it does look simple. Would I just copy and paste my design into my cutting software from funtime when I get ready to cut? I like to do my work in Corel Draw and paste into Cut Studio when I cut vinyl and I don't really need another cutting program. If this would work I think it would be just what I need.


----------



## buckcreek (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for replying. Your post was the first I've read about i-DesignR. So far no one has posted about how much they like it or if they did I missed it.


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been thinking of creating a rhinestone version of my logo and need to know who I can contact that can create them for me, print them, and ship them. Any vendors you know of? I'm a small start up company and do not need large quantities yet so I'm afraid it would be too costly.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Imperfect Societ said:


> I have been thinking of creating a rhinestone version of my logo and need to know who I can contact that can create them for me, print them, and ship them. Any vendors you know of? I'm a small start up company and do not need large quantities yet so I'm afraid it would be too costly.


Since so many members here offer that service (and other similar t-shirt printing services), we tend to stay away from specific service related referrals like that to help avoid self promotional type posts  *

You can, however, post in our Referrals and Recommendations section* and you will get replies from members who offer that service as well as those who have used a company that offers that service and can offer a personal referral


----------



## Imperfect Societ (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you...I looked through the preferred vendors and didn't see anyone. That's why I asked =).


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

buckcreek said:


> David,
> I looked at the demo for funtime and it does look simple. Would I just copy and paste my design into my cutting software from funtime when I get ready to cut? I like to do my work in Corel Draw and paste into Cut Studio when I cut vinyl and I don't really need another cutting program. If this would work I think it would be just what I need.


You can save as an AI file and pull it into Corel.


----------



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

crazycat said:


> I bought a training program for it since I already had a copy of corel.l.


Where did you get the training program! I really need that


----------

